# Need a new dishwashing liquid



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Used to like Ivory, but now that I'm using silicon utensils I'm finding that the scent is being absorbed and even making some foods taste soapy.:yuck:

I like to squirt liquid on the scrunger side of those scrub sponges and use it under the faucet or in a dishpan. Tried some of the "bio-friendly" brands and they just vanish or don't do a good job.

I have a direct discharge from the kitchen sink to the landscape. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

This is just a guess, but I'm thinking that when you squirt it on the sponge it is too concentrated. Does it do the same thing when you dilute it in a dishpan with water? If your goal is to conserve water, it doesn't take very much soap/water (maybe 4-6") to do an average sinkload of dishes.

I would also try treating the silicone like wood. Don't put it in the water so it soaks, scrub it and immediately rinse it before it has a chance to absorb the soap smell. I have the same problem with my silicone spatulas. No problem in the dishwasher, but when I hand wash them I have to be careful.

Hope this helps!

Carol


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, I WAS squirting it on the spatula - duh...


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I use Polmolive.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

In a pinch I have used grated homemade soap and added a generous amount of water to melt it in a pot - 6 cups or so, an used that in a squirt bottle for dishes, definitely no phosphates safe for landscape. Even if I use a scent in my soap it doesn't seem to get on the dishes.

Good luck.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Mommathea, I'm really grateful you mentioned Polmolive, my mom used to use it, and I even used it as a shampoo in a pinch.

And Used2bcool13, I'm gonna try your way with solid soap too - I've already got a collection of less-than-nice-looking-for-guests pieces.

Many thanks to you both! :bow:


----------

